
Safety driver in fatal Arizona Uber self-driving car crash charged with homicide - eplanit
https://www.reuters.com/article/uber-selfdriving-int-idUSKBN2663FS
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24487825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24487825).

